

P2P settlement lawyers lied, committed fraud says new lawsuit - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/11/p2p-settlement-lawyers-lied-committed-fraud-says-new-lawsuit.ars

======
tomjen3
This is going to be a fun suit to follow. racketeering laws has some real
teeth to it, but I was under the assumption that it was a criminal, not civil,
offence.

~~~
ahi
RICO is both criminal and civil. It often gets used for civil matters because
it trebles damages. Besides the typical mafia/corruption cases, it comes up in
protest/activist lawsuits, i.e. SLAPP
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strategic_lawsuit_against_publi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strategic_lawsuit_against_public_participation)

